# Free instrx & patterns for maternity and babywearing jacket inserts



## jacket_inserts (Oct 27, 2004)

Greetings,

I just entered a reply to a thread in the Crafts forum but I suspect that the Babywearing forum would be interested too.

Over the past few years, I have developed the concept of zip-in jacket inserts that allow any jacket but particularly fleece and waterproof-breathable ones, to expand for use during pregnancy or to enclose a baby in a front carrier.

Inserts allow outdoor-minded pregnant women and parents with their young babies to get out and hike in pretty much any weather (not that you should go out with a baby in nasty conditions but you never know what the weather may throw at you).

The design is quite simple: a zipper, and when appropriate, storm flaps matching those of the jacket are sewn on either side of a paneled unit made of the same materials as the jacket and shaped to provide the extra volume needed.

I have posted the instructions and patterns on the web as freely downloadable PDFs for people interested in making their own inserts.

Check them out at
http://www.kiddiesgames.com/jacketinserts

I am not a professional and this is strictly a non-commercial initiative. Making and testing insert prototypes and developing the instructions and patterns took quite a while. Now I am keen to reach the largest possible number of outdoor-minded pregnant women and recent parents with my announcements.

If you feel that jacket inserts are a good idea, please copy this message to people who might be interested. If you think they are a really good idea, why not print the one-page advertisement from the web page and post it on bulletin boards, in maternity, outdoor and fabric stores, etc.?

Thank you.

Wish you smooth sewing and happy hiking

Stephane Dupont


----------

